# [Singaporean NR] 1:00.38 megaminx average, 48.16 single!



## guysensei1 (Feb 12, 2018)

(1:04.46) 1:01.94 58.89 1:00.30 (48.16)

Err, totally unexpected single, I would have been satisfied with the 58.89 lol. This NR average is sub the previous NR single 

Also the galaxy v2 is amazing.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 13, 2018)

Great Job and good improvement!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Congratulations @guysensei1. It is really nice to see how much you have/are improving. Get the sub 1:00 average next time


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow! Congrats!


----------

